# Do cats care about their owners?



## Mugu84 (Feb 14, 2005)

There are stories of dogs who get very depressed when their owners die etc. What I am wondering is does a cat ever get upset, or even care about the owner? Sometimes it seems like they care about the owner(s), it also appears at times the a cat is just using the owner for food or warmth etc. What is your guy's opinion?


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

When I cry she is always right there by me makin sure im ok,and when Im screaming and yelling she screams and yells too! I think its wonderfull and I think that they for sure care and can sense human emotion.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I was really sick last week and my four didn't leave my side the whole time. I swear they didn't sleep for the whole week I was off work.

Also, if I am upset they all coming running up for hugs and stuff.

Funny, I was going to post the other day about cats knowing when you have had a bad day. I got home after a really bad day at work and my four were acting like circus animals they had me in stitches laughing less than an hour after I got home.


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

Mugu84 said:


> ...it also appears at times the a cat is just using the owner for food or warmth etc. What is your guy's opinion?


That's Vequi.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Notice that its us girls who see the innocence in our cats 

My cat isn't nice to me when he wants food etc he just sits and whines at me as if to say 'why isn't it done already?'


----------



## Trevor (Jan 11, 2005)

I read a study in a book that said cats are actually smarter than dogs, but cats have absolutely no desire to please thier owners in the way that dogs do. Having said that, I personally don't think my cat gives a rats ass whether I live or die as long as he still gets his treats on time and his litter gets cleaned out once a day.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Justin says Sabby gets depressed when I go away for a few days. He's always thrilled when I get home.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My cats are waiting at the door when I come 
home and are all over me wanting to be 
held and purring. My sister said they are 
quiet and sleep alot when Im gone. When 
I come home they play with each other, 
run around, try to sit or lay by my computer 
or what ever Im doing. They are very attached 
to me.

I had posted this before. my son cat sat 
while I was in Europe. He said mittens 
would periodically walk around the house 
looking for me and would yowl. So yes I 
think cats care!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

"Care" is a human emotion that cats don't have, so I don't think you can say that cats "care" about their owners. I do believe they become attached and accustomed to the humans they live with; they recognize those humans as their sources of the things they need, and they recognize that certain behaviors gain them the things they want. It's stressful to them to be separated from those they are used to being with, and they seek to prolong that relationship, and are in distress when it is ended. Also, cats don't like change in their environment. The addition of a new human or the removal of a known human causes distress.

BTW, I don't think cats can be owned. 8)


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

My cats definitely care about me. Sammi follows me everywhere I go around the house. Bailey worries when I am crying, she always rubs up against me and purrs.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh, Tim! Why can't you just let us believe that they care? :wink: 
Well, I think Addison and Franny both know when I am upset and they will come over and sit on me and purr and just be lovey, so I think they do it to try to make me feel better. So, I think they care in their own kitty emotion way!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

AddFran said:


> Oh, Tim! Why can't you just let us believe that they care?


I see no harm in anthropomorphizing one's cats, if it's pleasing to do so, as long as one REALLY understands that animals don't have human behaviors and emotions. If I went for a walk in the woods and encoutered a grizzly bear and treated him like Smokey the Bear, I would be very, very dead. 8)


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

timskitties said:


> AddFran said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Tim! Why can't you just let us believe that they care?
> ...


Excellent point! I was just playing with you. You were right!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

AddFran said:


> I was just playing with you.


I knew that, I saw the winking smiley.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Punky spent a week at my parents house when I went to Florida for just over a week back in December. While my parents gave her shelter and food just as I would, she was pretty miserable without me. 

I doubt you'll find anyone here that's going to say that their cats are animals that just use them for food and shelter, lol. I don't think cats would be the number one pet in the U.S. if that was the case.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Sorry to go off topice, but where'd you get that kitty-smiley?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't really remember. If you want to download it and reupload it to your own host, go ahead, I'm pretty sure it's public domain. I got it off one of those smiley sites.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Padunk said:


> cats are animals that just use them for food and shelter


Oh, sure, of course it's more than just food and shelter. Cats enjoy their relationship with their humans. Why did they allow themselves to be domesticated if if wasn't for their benefit? They get affection, attention, mental stimulation, as well as all their needs taken care of. I suppose it depends on what you define as "care". In the human terms, unselfish love, self-sacrifice, and these altruistic philosophic and spiritual connotations usually given to human caring is way beyond cats. If you just mean if the cat will miss us when we're gone, sure I'll go for that.

Cats engage in specific behaviors that humans interpret as caring and affection because it gets them something in return. These behaviors are not natural to the cat, they are learned in their relationship with their human. People who have adopted strays or ferals, or raised kittens, and if they're observant, notice that their cats' behaviors toward them change and grow over time. This is because the cat learns what will get them what they want. If it's a specific behavior, such as butting, that gets them attention, they do it to get the attention, not because they're showing affection. Because they've learned that act produces the results they want.

Oh, well, I'm rambling. Ya gotta read the book. 8)


----------



## MurphysMommy (Jan 13, 2005)

I agree with what Tim said. Cat's don't think or have emotions like humans. Everything they do is from learned behaviors. They come to you for food because that is where they have gotten it before. They wait for you at the door when you come home because they expect it. They cuddle with you because it's a pack animal behavior and you are their "pack." They "miss" you when you leave for awhile because it is change in their routine. When you are upset and crying, they sense that you are not your normal, happy self, come to you because something is strange. Animals get stressed out when there is something strange or different in their routine. 

If you die and don't come back, they won't know exactly what changed in their routine if there is still someone there to feed them. They will know that there is something different in their environment, but won't know exactly what it is. They won't think, "My Momma is never here anymore!"


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

timskitties said:


> "Care" is a human emotion that cats don't have, so I don't think you can say that cats "care" about their owners. I do believe they become attached and accustomed to the humans they live with; they recognize those humans as their sources of the things they need, and they recognize that certain behaviors gain them the things they want. It's stressful to them to be separated from those they are used to being with, and they seek to prolong that relationship, and are in distress when it is ended. Also, cats don't like change in their environment. The addition of a new human or the removal of a known human causes distress.
> 
> BTW, I don't think cats can be owned. 8)


now, does that just apply to cats, or to all animals? i know you dissaprove of anthropomorphism, but what about large parrots such as maccaws and cockatoos and african greys. they have the mental capacity of a 3-5 year old human child. they become very attached to a particular human and can become neurotic when that human leaves or dies. they screech, pluck feathers, become agressive and anti-social, etc. this doesnt happen all the time, because usually they are familiar with several humans and learn to cop with the support, love, and care of the other humans they are familiar with, but they will always remember and miss their one special human.

there's a cockatoo at a local pet store who was owned by the founder of the store, who died. the cockatoo is extremely friendly to everyone i've seen go near him. but he plucks his feathers. he has since his human died, and he still does. 

so i think they can "care" about their human.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My comments apply to all animals. Obviously, the more intelligent an animal, the more complex of emotions it is capable of having, and the more complex behavior patterns. But no animal is as intelligent as a human. Not even close. Therefore is not capable of the same emotions or behaviors or thought processes.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Oooooooh, good point, Ragdoll. 
When our Rottie died last year, our cat Franny walked around the house looking under neath tables, behind furniture, under beds, etc. crying for our dog. She kept looking and looking and looking, it was so sad.


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

what about my cockatiel who flips out if i leave the room? he'll fly right after me. i have to be in his feild of vision or he will screech (if he's caged) or fly around frantically looking for me. even if i step outside for two seconds, he screeches until i come back. he preens my hair, and tries to eat off my plate, even eats out of my mouth if i let him. he presses his forehead to my fingers when he wants scratched and petted, and he sings to me.

i realize the only reason parrots make good pets, even ones that are only 1-2 generations out of the wild, is because they are "flock" animals, and their human family becomes their flock. but they do bond to a particular person more than others. in a family, the bird always has a "favorite" person, and it's not always the person who feeds them and cleans their cage every day and plays with them. sometimes it's a child or someone who has nothing to do with the daily care of the bird. sometimes it's so extreme that no one BUT the favorite person can go near the bird without being bitten or squaked at. there's a pionus parrot named Jelly Bean at a little specialty bird store, and almost everyone who goes near him gets attacked. but one day my mom went in with me, and Jelly sat on her shoulder the whole time we were in the store, even preened her hair. he'd never met her before, just instantly liked her.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

NewRagDoll - you must have missed my post about the definition of "caring".

The main reason I go to such great lengths to explain myself is that it's important for both the owner and the pet that the owner understands the pet, and attributing human attributes to a pet, while basically harmless, does nothing to further that understanding.

As I said before, ya gotta read the book. And I'm not even going to mention which, because there are a number of cat behavior books out there that basically say the same thing.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh, c'mon, I'm not cynical, and I'm not putting anybody down. You're all free to think what you want. I love my cats as much as the next person. I just choose to try to know and understand them as cats, not as little four-footed people.

And what I've written here isn't something I've made up on my own, I'm not smart enough for that. It's what the professional cat behaviorists write about. And those who wish to close their minds to what people more experienced and knowledgeable have to say, then, well, that's their loss.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I am the primary caretaker for the kitties. That said, Mozart loves Hubby, and gets very depressed when he's travelling. He mopes, and won't eat as much. He'll curl up on his pillow at night, and when Hubby gets back, he'll stick to him like glue for a couple days for cuddles and pets, and sleep on him. So that's definitely love, and not worry about the survival/food thing.

When I'm off somewhere, Mozart and Kayla miss me the most. Mozart mopes, while Kayla will hide. Ginza copes better - he looks in all the rooms for me, cries and calls for me, but will accept substitute laps. Pixie couldn't care less if we never came back, she's more concerned about who's going to feed her, whoever it is.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

I think the issue is semantics. When I say a cat "cares" about someone, I mean it differently than when I say a human "cares." I'm pretty sure that Assumpta doesn't much care if my life is fulfilling, or if my dreams come true. But she does care that I cuddle her, touch her with gentleness, and spend time every day with her. She knows when I'm gone, doesn't like it, and is always an affectionate greeter when I get home. She follows me around, and wants to be with me. I'd call that "caring" in a cat. Does my cat "love" me? I think so. But I don't really think she has much care about whether I'm a fulfilled and self-actualized person.

IME, cats' "love" (I am using quotes to note that there's a semantic question in my mind as to the meaning of the word as it applies to different species, not because I don't think that it's a valid word to use) tends to be more narcissistic, immediate, and conditional than humans' (and that's not a bad thing, just a qualification). I believe that my cat sees my actions and behavior in the light of how it affects her in that moment, not in any deeper sense of how it might affect the distant future, or what in my past may have contributed to my actions, or how I feel about what I'm doing.

Sure, I believe that my cat loves me (and not just my cupboards), but I do have different expectations of love from her than I do from humans.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

While there may be similarities, I don't see cats and children as being analagous (though as a disclaimer, this may well be because I love cats and loathe kids). The narcissism may be similar, but children (by about age two or so) do have a rudimentary understanding of the needs and desires of others, even if they conflict with their own, and they do have some understanding of past, future, and relative timeline. They can, if pressed, use empathy and see someone's actions in terms other than "how it affects me." Cats just fully inhabit their personal space, and relate the entire world to themselves. I'm reminded of the old joke: "Enough about me, let's talk about you...how do you make me feel about myself?" :lol:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Would love to comment here, but the little man inside is saying "Don't do it! Don't do it! DON"T YOU DO IT!!!!" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

ditto Gudewife. you said it perfectly.


----------



## emmaniki (Jan 28, 2005)

I know my cats care.... If we are leaving on vacation they are in the suit case, doing anything they can to not let us pack our bags. I had one cat, who died 3 weeks ago, that would take my clothes out of the suit case. it is like they get mad at us because they know we are leaving. I went to Cancun Mexico at Christmas time for two weeks. My son, babysat the cats, when we got back, it was unbearable how we could not go anywhere without them in our face or under our feet. That was my first time leaving them for two weeks (we did have a good time though). Anyway, bottom line, we love our cats, and maybe that is why they care so much.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

spike481 said:


> Would love to comment here, but the little man inside is saying "Don't do it! Don't do it! DON"T YOU DO IT!!!!"


Oh, c'mon spike, what's the BIG man saying?









(This is the real world, you're free to shoot your mouth off here)


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

I think My cat "cares" about me When I had to leave him for two months in NYC my mom said he was miserable and lethargic.

Now that I'm home again He always greets me at the door. He sleeps with me evernight above my head and we hold Hands (paws). He won't leave my room in the morning unless he sees me following behind him and if I go back to sleep so does he. 

But then again he never comes to me when I'm sad. But my last Kitty would ALWAYS come to me even if I just had a bad day and she would knead my tummy and sit and purr on me and nuzzle my face until I smiled. 

Kilala just bring me more and more toys. He fetches everything form all his 3 mice toys to all the long stick toys and all their different attachments. I woke up one morning and all his toys were in my bed.

ANYWAYS i think they care............... :roll:


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

I do think in my opinion that cats pick who they form attachments to. Our first cat Lizzy is more attched to my youngest son, and will follow him everywhere even though I take care of the feeding and watering and vet bills. She will choose to spend more time with him and when he is in school she is sleeping on his bed. She will only come to me once in a while, but she was a feral kitten age 4 months when we got her, and she rode home in the car with him in the back seat, so maybe it started there. 

Chloe on the other hand is very attached to me. She will cry for me and look for me when I am not at home, which isn't very often, but my kids tell me about it. 

My dog does not seem to miss me until i get home and she has realized I wasn't there, go figure.


----------



## rico (Aug 6, 2004)

*care?*

my cat does not show me as much affection as he did, when he was younger. now i think he just uses me for food and basic needs.


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

OK. I think they are capable of, and do form caring attachments. Before limyer left for school the first time, Powder would sleep on her pillow or her head at night. When she came home, he ignored her, ran from her, and just generally was a butt. The other cats were just fine....in fact, Nimbus spends more time at home while she is here. During recent returns home, he will at least not run from her and has even let her hold him. Powder had a double whammy of sorts. He had paired up with Mudpie, and when she died, he mourned for a long time. 
So.....do they care about their humans? Sure they do; and for some, it's about a lot more than just food and comfort.
That's just my opinion....the science be damned!!!!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Like Gudewife said, it's semantics. I like the word spike used -- "attachment". Cats definitely do form attachments with their humans, and when that attachment is broken, they are in distress because of it.


----------



## chickencat (Feb 26, 2005)

*cats care*

I TOTALLY believe that cats care about their owners. I was just saying that the other day to my husband. My cats are ALWAYS waiting at the door for us when we get home and if we go away for just a couple of days, the older one especially runs around the house like a dog would - just full of excitement. When I don't feel good they will come by me and just sit with me and they don't normally do that alot.


----------



## Dustyslave (Sep 4, 2004)

I think Dusty cares about me. He does miss me when I'm not around. Due to a family emergency I was in and out last week and Dusty spent most of the days and nights without me. His basic needs were still being met and he still had human company but he obviously missed me. When I would come home he would get in my lap and rub all around, purr and cling to me like a velcro kitty.

I saw the same in my kitty Muffin. Muffin is very attached to my dad and he was in the hospital. She obviously missed him and once again she had human company and her basic needs were met. However she "mourned" until he came home.

I think its a bond that grows over time. I left Dusty as a young kitten with someone for a weekend. He did just fine and didn't really act like he missed me. If I did that now he would go crazy.

Of course they don't feel or show emotions like people but they do I have them(IMO)


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

I've got more evidence that I think Kilala Cares about me! My boyfriend and I were fighting over the phone this past weekend and I was crying and Kilala jumped up above my head and started to roll around and purr and pat my head with his paw and he kept trying to hold my hand but when I shooed him away he would just try harder till I gave in and nuzzled with him and we fell asleep.

Unfortunately the next morning I found he had ripped apart my entire tissue box since I slept in. :twisted:


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm curious, Tim, (or anyone else) have you ever read a book called "The Nine Emotional Lives of Cats" by Jeffrey Masson? He's a psychoanalyst, and basically the book is all about cats and emotions. I would like to know your opinion on it.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

horseplaypen said:


> I'm curious, Tim, (or anyone else) have you ever read a book called "The Nine Emotional Lives of Cats" by Jeffrey Masson? He's a psychoanalyst, and basically the book is all about cats and emotions. I would like to know your opinion on it.


Running out to get this book... Have to know everything about what my cats are thinking!

Is it worth reading???


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

No, I haven't read it, but I see the local library has it so will check it out. Thanks for the info. I think we're still talking semantics, though. I don't doubt that animals have emotions. But as far as commenting on what that author says, I'll have to read it first. I think my definition of "care" with respect to relationships (which is the definition we're using here) implies empathy. And I don't see any empathy in cats. Not to say there aren't behaviors that might be interpreted as such. But it's not motivated by such, as in human beings.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

icklemiss21 said:


> Have to know everything about what my cats are thinking!


Then try these out:

How to Think Like a Cat... by Pam Johnson-Bennett
Outwitting Cats by Wendy Christensen

They're real big into why cats do what they do. (And have been influencial in my thinking) 8)


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I loved The Nine Emotional Lives of Cats - but, I guess it depends on which school of thought you subscribe to. If you think that cats are just instinctive creatures then you probably will think the book is bs - although everyone will enjoy the amusing anecdotes of the author's cats.

Another book I love is Catwatching by Desmond Morris. It's more about behaviour than emotion - it covers things like what does a cat mean when he waves his tail, how does a cat show anger, etc. It is an extremely informative book. I'm sure you know this, but I just found this out - when your cat blinks his eyes, it's a sign of non-aggression and security. My cats and I often have blinking matches where we sit and squint at each other for ten minutes. 

I also have Horsewatching and Dogwatching by the same author - I think he's great.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Actually, I ended up ordering it from Amazon. There was another book I wanted, and was waiting for something else to come up for free shipping. Hey!! I saw your review there!! 8)


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Lol, I forgot that I had written that! I hope you enjoy your book.


----------

